# Co-sleeing w/1-year-old: He wakes up every hour



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay, I am sure this has been discussed before: baby wakes up a LOT and I am getting TiReD of it.

My DS just turned 1. We have co-slept since day 1. There was a while he slept better in his own "space" not touching anyone else, but was still in the same bed. That was great.

The last few months now, he's gotten closer and closer to me and if he wakes up and I'm not there, he instantly gets up and starts crawling around and crying until I come back to him. If he wakes up and I am there, he snuggles all over me and wants to nurse. Either way, with or without me in the bed with him, he has been waking up almost every hour, all night long. Groan! I know this is just a phase, but if it's at all possible, please enlighten me if you have some suggestions for helping my little guy sleep better.

Thank you so much for whatever stories, anecdotes, support, sleep, etc., that you may have to offer!

Sleep deprived in NC,
liz

PS. I'm sure my older ds (who is now almost 4) went through this sleepless phase too, but I don't remember it. He now sleeps like a log, even when ds1 is crying and crawling all over him. I wish I could sleep like that!


----------



## erika978 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no advice per se. My daughter went through the same thing at around 10 months and I just wanted to cry with the tiredness. Now though she is finally sleeping about 10 hours with just one nurse in the middle.

So hugs from me and I hope he settles down soon.

BTW, could he be about to walk or cutting teeth? DD became quite restless until she started walking. Her sleep became better after the walking.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DS did not sleep through the night until he was weaned at 2.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not even concerned about sleeping through the night, but waking up every hour is really getting to me. Since he's been doing this for a few months now, it doesn't seem obviously related to any significant milestones, just restless sleep. Fortunately, when he wakes up at night and I let him nurse, he goes right back to sleep (for another blissful hour...)


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm in the same boat.
help!


----------



## 1hotitalianmamma (Aug 26, 2005)

hi. my dd2 just turned 1 last week and it seems like she has been doing this the last 2 weeks. usually nurse her back to sleep. I think it is that she is both teething and about to walk (she is so close).
I also think that maybe the darlings need to get more solids during the day and a "snack" before bedtime...........hope this helps!


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

is he walking yet? most kids are crazy restless right before they take off









I cut down nightwakings in our house by singing a song before I nursed him. I'd hold him and sing a verse of amazing grace. Sometimes he'd calm down without nursing and that REALLY helped his overall sleep. But he was ready. A day earlier and he would have just freaked out.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Just like the pp's, my ds went through a phase of waking every hour or so - that lasted about a month. For us, I think it was to do with teeth, and also to do with him walking.

After he started walking and teeth were through, the sleeping FINALLY settled down - still waking a lot, but at least less upset and restless when he did wake up.

No advice, just hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Savmay (Oct 18, 2005)

right there with you! My seven month old babe often wakes every forty-five minutes to one hour all night long and has been doing so pretty much from day 1. so tired...
We are trying some of the solutions from the NO cry sleep solution book. What seems to help is to not nurse him to sleep so that he doesn't associate sleep with nursing. I nurse him and then when he stops sucking with vigour, I pull him off and then rock or pat him to sleep or pass him to dh. This has been helping extend the sleeping. We got two to two and half hour stretches last night.


----------



## marshapn (May 11, 2007)

Totally in same boat w 12 mo DD. Been on and off bad since about 11.5mos. Very few good nights since then, so am totally beat. But she is so close to walking (holds on with one hand and when we/she lets go she'll make a few steps and then sit down and want our hand again), so I'm just hoping for improvement (not expecting sleeping through the night until she's weaned, which not planning to do, if I can keep this fatigue thing up) soon.

It is sooo tough. Hang in there. A big collective hug to all us mamas who are tired!


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

13 month here... same boat!! We had two good nights after she learned to walk 2 weeks ago and then...(insert scary music) MOLARS!!! AAAAHHHHhhhhh!!! Four of 'em.

I had braces as an adult a few years ago. I'm not sure if it's the same but I think it's probably similar. After I had them tightened sometimes I would wake up in so much pain I felt like I was gagging. Poor babies! Going through something like that and not knowing what is causing it.







:


----------



## ladyleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

I came to post the same thing. My ds is 9 weeks. I nurse him a lot during the day- every hour (when he wants) and never go more than 3 hours between feedings. He was sleeping longer stretches, but now is up so much. He'll sleep one 3 hour stretch then wants to nurse every 60-90 min. Plus, when he nurses he keeps falling asleep, then waking up 10 min later and wanting more. It can be 60 min of on and off nusing. I can't tell if he is really hungry or just wants to be soothed. I, too, am so tired. I put him in his co-sleeper the other night and he slept a nice long stretch. But last night he wanted nothing to do with it.

I am willing to go through this if it what he needs. But I also suspect he could be happy with a different arrangement. But what? how?


----------

